# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  آزمون گاج برای تابستان

## Aldia

از اون جایی که برنامه قلم چی و گاج عین همه ، بهتر نیست تو گاج شرکت کنیم؟

----------


## Mehran1378

مسئله ای بس قابل تامل است :Yahoo (35):

----------


## aloneboy051

یه سوال داشتم واسه قلمچی من برنامه رو دیدم عمومیای دوم چرا نیست ؟ :/

----------


## matrooke

وای خدا  دو سه ساله دارم چرخه این تاپیکارو میبینم
برید قلم چی و تمام.
تو حاشیه هم نرید.

----------


## matrooke

تابستون ازمون دادن فقط برای اینه که برنامه ای داشته باشی و مجبور به درس باشی وگرنه هیچکدومشون سر سوالات تابستون
سرمایه خرج نمیکنن.
اصلش طول سال تحصیلیه.

----------


## amir.hzF

اگه فک میکنی سوالای گاج فوق العادست در اشتباهی. 
فقط تو چند تا درس  سوالاش بهنر از قلمه تو بقیش سوالای قلمچی واقعا بهترن.   در مورد فضای رقابتی هم که قلمچی بهتره.

----------


## mehrdadlord

مثل من گول نخور . سوالاش چرت و الکی سخت و گاها خارج کتابه . پشتیبانیشم که صفر  . دریغ از یه اطلاع رسانی   .  کارنامه هاشم مذخرفه . حداقل قلم غلطا و نزده هاتو دسته بندی میکنه به اماری بهت میده از اوضاعت . 
گاج رو فقط یه عده الکی بزرگش کردن .

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Aldia

up

----------


## am3175

نه به هیچ وجه
برنامه گاج برای تابستونش خیلی چرته ...اصن کامل نیست ...دان کنید ببینین 
به نظرمن تابستون یاازمون نرین  یااگه میرین یه ازمون کامل برین مثل گزینه 2 یا کانون
کانونو به بچه های قوی سفارش میکینم 
ولی تابستون اگه ازمون نرید اصن مشکلی بوجود نمیاد

----------


## am3175

> یه سوال داشتم واسه قلمچی من برنامه رو دیدم عمومیای دوم چرا نیست ؟ :/


منم بعد ازاینکه پارسال ثبت نام کردم فهمیدیم نیست ....خیلی تعجب کردم ...بالاخره سیاستشه دیکه  :Yahoo (100): 
برای همین میگم گاج نرین چرته مخصوصا تابستونش

----------


## Aldia

> نه به هیچ وجه
> برنامه گاج برای تابستونش خیلی چرته ...اصن کامل نیست ...دان کنید ببینین 
> به نظرمن تابستون یاازمون نرین  یااگه میرین یه ازمون کامل برین مثل گزینه 2 یا کانون
> کانونو به بچه های قوی سفارش میکینم 
> ولی تابستون اگه ازمون نرید اصن مشکلی بوجود نمیاد


من نگاه کردم عین هم بودن! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amirabedini68

> منم بعد ازاینکه پارسال ثبت نام کردم فهمیدیم نیست ....خیلی تعجب کردم ...بالاخره سیاستشه دیکه 
> برای همین میگم گاج نرین چرته مخصوصا تابستونش


اره ب نظر منم چون برنامه قلم چی خوب نیس نباید گاج رفت  :Yahoo (21): |||||
ممنون بابت روشن گریت  :Yahoo (21): |

----------


## am3175

> من نگاه کردم عین هم بودن!


نه داداش کجا عین همن؟؟!!!
گاج یک سوم کانونم تموم نمیکنه

----------


## Aldia

> نه داداش کجا عین همن؟؟!!!
> گاج یک سوم کانونم تموم نمیکنه


برای تابستونو می گم

----------

